

10 Ways to Protect Your Assets from the Mortgage Meltdown in '08 - adammichaelc
http://theinvestorreport.wordpress.com/2007/09/14/10-ways-to-protect-your-assets-from-the-mortgage-meltdown-recession-2008/

======
bigtoga
"Recommendation #1: Find out if your bank and the other institutions you
depend upon for financial security are safe. " That's it. I'm out.

~~~
adammichaelc
What do you mean?

